
Opening links in Chrome for iOS - creativityhurts
https://developers.google.com/chrome/mobile/docs/ios-links
======
krmmalik
That is very clever. Not the solution, but the fact that someone at Google,
clearly thought about this beforehand and built it right into the product.
It's not a violation of Apple's terms (google prob had their legal men check
it) and it offers us a nice exit from the Safari lock-in.

Kudos to Google. This is how it's done.

~~~
seppo0010
It is not clever, it is the way to do it. That's what the scheme is there for.

~~~
joshschreuder
Basically. I think Facebook has a similar scheme that will swap to the
Facebook app if installed for authenticating an app's access.

